# Router Bearing Guide



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Well just a reminder, I about had a bad accident today thankfully I am alright just shaken up a tad :fie: my old pattern bit was about dull so I decided it was time to run to lowes and get a new one ironically for safety! lol well got it home and set it up and didn't even think to check to make sure the bearing guide was tight I guess I just assume a company would check things like that.... mistake on my part and theirs I guess.

So I know from now on one of the first checks I am going to be doing when using any bit that has a guide bearing is to make sure that thing is tight maybe its just a rookie mistake and you more experienced woodworkers do it by default but even tho I risk looking foolish its something I felt the need to point out for any novice like myself.

Thanks all for reading and be safe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

That's the 1st. thing I do with ALL router bits, I always check all nuts and lock collars, I made a small jig to hold the bits in the metal vise and tighten all the parts that the fac. has added after the bit was made..many bits are made with that 5:01pm push is on and the guy wants to go home, I have found many that are not set right over the years...many have bad set screws. 

==========



newwoodworker said:


> Well just a reminder, I about had a bad accident today thankfully I am alright just shaken up a tad :fie: my old pattern bit was about dull so I decided it was time to run to lowes and get a new one ironically for safety! lol well got it home and set it up and didn't even think to check to make sure the bearing guide was tight I guess I just assume a company would check things like that.... mistake on my part and theirs I guess.
> 
> So I know from now on one of the first checks I am going to be doing when using any bit that has a guide bearing is to make sure that thing is tight maybe its just a rookie mistake and you more experienced woodworkers do it by default but even tho I risk looking foolish its something I felt the need to point out for any novice like myself.
> 
> Thanks all for reading and be safe.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> That's the 1st. thing I do with ALL router bits, I always check all nuts and lock collars, I made a small jig to hold the bits in the metal vise and tighten all the parts that the fac. has added after the bit was made..many bits are made with that 5:01pm push is on and the guy wants to go home, I have found many that are not set right over the years...many have bad set screws.
> 
> ==========




Wot he said.....:sarcastic:


----------



## CRM_114 (Nov 30, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> That's the 1st. thing I do with ALL router bits, I always check all nuts and lock collars, I made a small jig to hold the bits in the metal vise and tighten all the parts that the fac. has added after the bit was made..many bits are made with that 5:01pm push is on and the guy wants to go home, I have found many that are not set right over the years...many have bad set screws.
> 
> ==========


Quoted for truth. Never trust _anyone_ with your own safety.

I'm a big fan of Loctite 222 on my bearing screws.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

if you can buy a better quality bit. My self i don't use the box store bit's. I use amana or whiteside bit's a better quality. They will last longer better made . Most of mine are amana . Never a problum


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

newwoodworker said:


> So I know from now on one of the first checks I am going to be doing when using any bit that has a guide bearing is to make sure that thing is tight maybe its just a rookie mistake and you more experienced woodworkers do it by default but even tho I risk looking foolish its something I felt the need to point out for any novice like myself.


Nope, it's not a rookie mistake. I've had bearings come loose on me a couple of times (even when they've been tightened at the beginning of a batch job) and as others say, the better the quality of bit, the better the quality of the set screw. I also had a bearing disintegrate on a round-over bit last week, but that was just old age on a bit which was nearing the end of it's life.


----------

